# can't see my screen



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

earlier this week the bottom portion of my screen began flickering and blacking out intermittently, leaving me unable to see what's going on for the most part. despite not showing anything, the touch screen still works, letting me unlock it and do other things, but again, i'm unable to see most of it. this particular x happens to be brand spankin new, just 2 months old as a warranty replacement from vzw (NEW, not certified like new). my next NEW one should be arriving this afternoon :android-smile: it's quite annoying though to only be able to see a fifth of the screen, and i'm sure it's a hardware problem as this has occured on three different roms (including stock unrooted gb), and even in recovery and during the bootlogo and bootanim. when i googled the problem i found a bunch of stuff about rotation problems on the x, but thats not what i'm seeing on mine. just curious how many others have run into this


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

This was a problem when the X first came out. It happened out of the box, you might have gotten an new old stock. Basically a bad one from factory, sucks though.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Seems like a screen issue, i hope you have insurance or an upgrade...


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

warranty - no charge! the phone was only two months old. oh well, already got my new one, and running cm7 on gb 

joebob


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

My orginal release day X just started this a month or so ago. I went into vzw and the guy new exactly what was wrong ordered me a phone and 2days later I had it. Grant its a refurbished unit but so far so good. Just send your old in or they'll charge u 500$.

Sent from Tapatalk using Droid BionicX!


----------

